

Powerful Email Infrastructure with IronWorker, ActionMailer, and SendGrid - carimura
http://blog.iron.io/2012/06/powerful-email-infrastructure-with.html

======
jlawer
I'm not sure why you need Iron Worker unless Send Grid is a problem? Most
email platforms should be able to send well into the millions of emails per
hour.

~~~
carimura
Hey Jlawer,

Thanks for the comment sorry for the late response... many of our customers
are using IronWorker for:

1) Scheduled Emails: IronWorker allows an easy way to schedule emails to go
out at different times. Think cron in the cloud.

2) Asynchronous Calls: If you're sending a lot of emails, you can pass the
processing off your web server into a worker very easily. Almost like a thread
in your code, but to another platform freeing your resources.

3) Batching: If speed is of the essence, you can parallelize the process with
workers.

4) Other: There are lots of other things you can do like send emails with a
delay, insert merge fields, process content or templates before sending, etc.

All that said it's important to find what's right for your use case. Our
customers help us learn what our value is and then we try and communicate that
to others.

Hopefully that helps a little.

Thanks again, Chad

